# Spinning Bikes - Anyone got One?



## MacB (5 Sep 2011)

So, I've read the recent threads on rollers, turbos, spinning classes etc but I'm looking for info on actual spinning bikes, preferably up at gym quality. I'm thinking up to about £2k and race style as opposed to recumbent or upright, but I have seen this one:-

http://www.johnlewis.com/231183773/Product.aspx

I had an excellent piece of Kettler kit in the past, one of their crosstrainers, though it was about £1k 15 years ago, but that was the last time I bought a piece of indoor exercise kit, so I'm way out of touch.


Oh, and irresistable as I know it will be, suggestions to go out on a bike, just buy a turbo/rollers, will be met with 'stony internet silence', I have good reasons for looking at this option...I thank you


----------



## david1701 (5 Sep 2011)

I go to a spin class as its quite sociable, I'm not sure I'd be able to pound away at it on my own indoors for long enough :s


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2011)

Hey Al.
Myself and Mrs Ian have been thinking about getting one also.
It looks like she will have to give up her running and do a less impact style exercise. And I wouldn't mind one just to sit on and spin the old legs for an hour when I can't be arsed to go out. That looks a good, well made machine too. We are just looking at which one's at the moment and that one will certainly go on the list.


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2011)

I don't own one myself but at a recent hill TT somebody was warming up on a less complicated spin bike, he didn't win it though


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Hey Al.
> Myself and Mrs Ian have been thinking about getting one also.
> It looks like she will have to give up her running and do a less impact style exercise. And I wouldn't mind one just to sit on and spin the old legs for an hour when I can't be arsed to go out. That looks a good, well made machine too. We are just looking at which one's at the moment and that one will certainly go on the list.



Yep, this was instigated by Jane fancying something to try and ease her into cycling again and I thought a race spin bike, ie trying to feel more like a real bike, would be better than a standard stationary exercise bike. She just hasn't got the confidence to get out on the road right now and her leg/ankle still gives her trouble as well. So I thought, if we're getting one anyway, why not get one that could be of use to me as well, so nothing flimsy or fragile  

Kettler do another model up and Startrac have one called the NXT, but I'm still looking to find an overall sort of summary/review site that gives nice clear info on pros and cons. You know me, I quite fancy one with the interactive screen and all the bells and whistles....I'll keep you posted with what I find.


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 Sep 2011)

a watt bike as it has built in sessions too


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2011)

mr Mag00 said:


> a watt bike as it has built in sessions too



Oooh, now we're talking, I like the look of that a lot, thanks for the suggestion, it certainly wasn't appearing on spin bike searches


----------



## PpPete (6 Sep 2011)

The spin bikes at the gym I use are these.
Display is fairly basic - but there is usually some decent "scenery" at my spin class so I don't mind.

If they are robust enough for use in a well frequented gym that offers about about 15 classes a week, they are probably pretty good quality.


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2011)

PpPete said:


> The spin bikes at the gym I use are these.
> Display is fairly basic - but there is usually some decent "scenery" at my spin class so I don't mind.
> 
> If they are robust enough for use in a well frequented gym that offers about about 15 classes a week, they are probably pretty good quality.



Thanks Pete, so I've got Keiser, Kettler, StarTrac, Lemond and Motus on the list, but that Watt Bike seems to be putting the others in the shade right now.


----------



## PpPete (6 Sep 2011)

I wish we could have a bit more "stony internet silence". Be better than these pointless arguments, which so many threads seem turn into.

FWIW I've enjoyed the company of all those involved above - either in person or virtually in chatroom - but sometimes I wish you'd STFU when you've nothing useful to add to the thread.


----------



## zigzag (6 Sep 2011)

the spinning class in our gym uses keiser m3, there are enough reviews online. i like the bike, only thing that's a bit annoying is that it doesn't show the cadence above 140rpm. the bike is very quiet, with comfy handlebar positions and feels nice when turning the pedals. you need to try a few really, before you decide.
probably the best of all is wattbike, but expensive and a bit loud.


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2011)

Ah, hadn't realised the Watt Bike was noisy, that's not so good, however this review re the top of the range Kettler is quite promising:-

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...uct/review-kettler-ergorace-trainer-09-34097/

It looks like it has the same sort of computer interface and setup as the Kettler crosstrainer that we had, so I know it works well and is easy to use.


----------



## PpPete (6 Sep 2011)

I suspect anything with air resistance is going to be noisy?


----------



## amaferanga (6 Sep 2011)

Not what you want to hear so I won't hold my breath for a reply, but with the sort of money you're talking about spending you could by one of the best turbo trainers available (e.g. something from Kurt Kinetic) that'll feel as road-like as you'll get, a PowerTap power meter so you can accurately gauge the effort you're putting in (most spinning bikes won't be calculating power so are unlikely to be accurate) and a budget bike or two to put on the turbo. I just fail to see what would make anyone spend £2000 on a spinning bike when they could have all this instead.

Or you could have a Computrainer


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2011)

turbo trainer and some sufferfest videos. That should ease here in nicely.

I once hired a waterrower from rowhire and now they rent spinning bikes too


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2011)

amaferanga said:


> Not what you want to hear so I won't hold my breath for a reply, but with the sort of money you're talking about spending you could by one of the best turbo trainers available (e.g. something from Kurt Kinetic) that'll feel as road-like as you'll get, a PowerTap power meter so you can accurately gauge the effort you're putting in (most spinning bikes won't be calculating power so are unlikely to be accurate) and a budget bike or two to put on the turbo. I just fail to see what would make anyone spend £2000 on a spinning bike when they could have all this instead.
> 
> Or you could have a Computrainer



no, it's a fair point, but this isn't for me and I know my target audience, anything that involves any level of setting up, or faffing, will not get used. The higher price tag was really only for added blinginess that I might like but, to be honest, it's not required, I wouldn't pay any attention to power meters and the like anyway. So the Kettler at £1300 looks about right, but I'm aware it may become an expensive, and not overly attractive, ornament. But it has more chance of getting used, and getting the longer term desired outcomes, than any of the turbo trainers and other cheaper options.

I think the problem is that you, or most of us to be honest, approach this from the point of view of already being cyclists. I also have to factor in that Jane may never actually ride a real bike again, even if she really likes this bit of kit. Therefore getting something that will last, or will have a decent resale value, makes sense. But if it does get her out riding properly then I'll consider it money well spent regardless of the amount of use it gets....baby steps and all that


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2011)

Off topic. Was the Cross trainer any good. Mrs Crackle wants one?


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> Off topic. Was the Cross trainer any good. Mrs Crackle wants one?



I rated it highly, Jane wasn't so keen, but it's hard to judge as the total amount of exercise Jane's done in her adult life would probably make up about 1 week for you  I think it was a bit too 'jiggly' if you know what I mean, but she never reached the point of investing in a proper sports bra, maybe that would have helped, and I refuse to wear one


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2011)

You'd be surprised how little I can do in a week!


----------



## edindave (7 Sep 2011)

I really enjoy the local gym spinning classes using the Keiser M3. It's quite a comfortable machine. I've often used one on my own with the Rides videos using my HRM to control the session. 

I've had a go on a Wattbike. As per above it's noisy (just turn the music up!) but it did have great data output with PC connection eg. showing a live graphical readout of pedalling efficiency - a really useful technical training tool if that's what you're after.


----------

